# Electric vs. Charcoal Smoker?



## sustenation

I was at Lowe's and saw the Brinkmann Gourmet Electric Smoker Grill.  I am intrigued by this.  On some level, it seems like cheating, but it also seems a heck of a lot easier than monitoring charcoal heat all day long.  Has anyone ever used one?  What are the tradeoffs with using one of these instead of a charcoal smoker?


----------



## keltin

I’ve never used one, but have been very tempted to get one. As long as it has a temperature control so that you can set it to the desired temp, then an electric smoker is super easy.

You simply put a smoke box on the element, and add wood chips every so often. It’s not much different than using an oven, except you get wood smoke. Technically, you shouldn't be able to tell a difference between a charcoal smoker and an electric smoker, especially if you only add pre-lit coals to your fire. About the only downside to one is you don’t get the bragging rights of having fiddled with charcoal and a “real fire” all day long! 

Just make sure the thermostat will allow you to set the internal temp to a desired point (225 being optimal). The only real downside I would imagine with an electric smoker is one that didn’t monitor the temp of the chamber properly and would turn the element on for too long and allow the heat to get too high. In that case, you’ve have to keep an eye on it constantly to monitor the temp and unplug the unit if necessary.....and if you are going to go through that, you may as well use charcoal!


----------



## Michael in FtW

Where to begin ..... I've used a Brinkman 'coal fired water smoker for about 20 years - so I'm not knocking their product. It has what IMHO is a design flaw ... there is no way to adjust air flow to control the temp like on smokers made by other mfgs ... but I fixed that by adding my own dampers, and put in a real thermometer in place of the low-med-hot guage that came with it. There used to be a Brinkman User's blog somewhere - we all had the same complaints and we were all happy after we modified our smokers.  

The electric version has a 1500 Watt element - no thermostat, no other controls - you plug it in to turn it on ... you unplug it to turn it off. The only place I have been able to find any reference to the temperature it produces is cooking.com - they claim a max of 350ºF ... but I somehow doubt that (Brinkman doesn't even make a temp claim in their manual sp I don't know where cooking.com got their number). And, the average life expectancy for the heating element seems to be about 2-3 years for moderate useage according to people who have them and have been using them for years ... I don't know if that means number of times used per year or based on number of hours used.

The only other negative comments I have seen are from a few people who claim it does't get hot enough to get their food over 145ºF ... but I think this is because they don't understand the differences between wet-heat and dry-heat smoking.

But, the main thing to think about is that this is a water smoker, a moist heat environment - and it's not the same critter as a dry-heat smoker. I think the folks who had trouble getting their meat up to temp simply didn't understand the differences. 

THE DOWN SIDE: a water smoker takes longer to cook ... 2-4 times as long.

THE UP SIDE: You put boiling water in the water pan and the heat source below keeps it steaming ... the steam mixes with the smoke, and this constantly bastes the meat - so you get really good smoke flavor without drying out the meat. I've also heard of people adding things like wine and herbs to the water ...

With the electric model you wouldn't have to worry about adding more coals - but you will still need to add more boiling water from time to time.

And, I have sometimes just lined the water pan with foil to catch the drippings, skipped the water, and dry-smoked.

The only really bad experience I have ever had, where I had to give up and finish something in the oven, was one Thanksgiving when I lived in Golden, CO ... I was determined to have a smoked turkey - and it wasn't even close after 18 hours. Of course, the high temp that day was about 14ºF and we had around 20-inches of snow on the ground. Ever try smoking a turkey in a freezer??? 

The only advice I can give you is to understand what you're getting and what you want it to do. If it fits your needs I think you would be happy with it.


----------



## keltin

Michael in FtW said:


> THE DOWN SIDE: a water smoker takes longer to cook ... 2-4 times as long.


 
Hi Michael! I don’t know about this one. I mean 225 is 225 whether it be in a dry or water smoke. Heat is heat. For example, ribs, typically 4 hours for me at 225 or so. I’ve done them in both types of smokers and the oven, and no matter the tool, it’s always 3.5 to 4 hours for ribs just the way I like ‘em. 

I like water smokers because the water pan “catches” that first influx of heat. Once the water is to temp (212 degrees) excess heat is funneled to the cooking chamber. The steam helps with smoke basting as well. But, I’ve not noticed a time differential between a dry pit and a water smoker. 

As for smoking in the snow, I’d do it too! However, since the walls are thin, conduction is in favor of the heat leaving your chamber to the less heat dense air. I’ve grilled in ankle deep snow (rare here in Alabama), but smoking is tricky…..yet I’ve seen some guys do it but it required an insulating blanket! But that guy was determined!

As for Brinkman coal cookers, they are notorious for needing a mod. But, once mod’ed, they work as well as other smokers and for half the price. Not bad at all if you don’t mind tweaking ‘em! And I don’t!


----------



## Michael in FtW

Point well noted, keltin .... even if I was trying to smoke on a gas grill I would put a pan of water on the lava rocks.

Mom was bugging me about something and so I lost my train of thought and didn't complete it - I should have said that I had read somewhere that electric water smokers take longer to cook ... but I have no experience with them so I don't know if it is true or not - of if that had been posted by someone who bought one and didn't know what they were doing.

FYI: Mom is 86 and frequently reminds me of what it was like raising four children through their "terrible two's" stage.


----------



## beerco

keltin said:


> Technically, you shouldn't be able to tell a difference between a charcoal smoker and an electric smoker, especially if you only add pre-lit coals to your fire.


 
False. The charcoal does produce reactions that aren't present if you don't use it.  Many electric users can't make a smoke ring unless they throw a little charcoal in there.  Strange but true and definitely "tell-a-ble" . 

I used an ECB with an electric element for several years before I went charcoal.  While you can get very good results with an ECB, there's certainly a significant difference in flavor and texture between the two.


----------



## beerco

keltin said:


> Heat is heat.


 
Heat is not heat.  The medium for the heat has a tremendous impact in how the food cooks because of the medium's thermal capacity and thermal conductivity.

e.g. do you think something would tast the same cooked in an oven at 250o, pressure cooked in water at 250o or cooked in oil (confit) at 250o?  Each would finish in a different amount of time and have a different flavor. 

Added humidity in the cooking chamber will certainly affect the cooking process.

BTW, when I first got my ECB I didn't know it was a water smoker and smoked stuff dry in there.  I finally read online how you're supposed to use em and added the water pan - stuff came out differently fer sure.  Some better, some worse interestingly enough. e.g. we liked the salmon better without the water, meat better with.


----------



## keltin

beerco said:


> False. The charcoal does produce reactions that aren't present if you don't use it. Many electric users can't make a smoke ring unless they throw a little charcoal in there. Strange but true and definitely "tell-a-ble" .
> 
> I used an ECB with an electric element for several years before I went charcoal. While you can get very good results with an ECB, there's certainly a significant difference in flavor and texture between the two.


 
False. You can easily get a smoke ring if smoke is present. Charcoal heat is not required. A smoke ring is a function of the smoke permeating the meat, and has nothing to do with charcoal. I’ve seen great smoke rings from commercial electric smokers as well as from homemade electric trash can smokers.

You can get a smoke ring from anything that uses smoke as it cooks the food. It is simply a function of smoke being present relative to time and exposure. Even the table-top smokers and the classic style indoor smokers can produce a smoke ring.

The smoke ring is caused by nitric acid building up and absorbed by the surface of meat. This nitric acid is formed when nitrogen dioxide from the smoldering wood smoke mixes with moisture in the meat. It is a chemical reaction between the smoke and the meat and has nothing at all to do with your heat source.

How can you possibly think that charcoal is adding anything to this process? Charcoal is simply a fuel. A source of heat. It doesn’t add anything to the equation.

Nothing personal, but misinformation is a very bad thing. Please learn the difference. If you haven’t been able to get a smoke ring except with charcoal, then I’d venture to say you have not been using enough wood smoke for enough time in an electric smoker, and the smoke ring you did get with charcoal was coal smoke from the briquettes which is not a desirable smoke ring or flavor.


----------



## keltin

beerco said:


> Heat is not heat. The medium for the heat has a tremendous impact in how the food cooks because of the medium's thermal capacity and thermal conductivity.
> 
> e.g. do you think something would tast the same cooked in an oven at 250o, pressure cooked in water at 250o or cooked in oil (confit) at 250o? Each would finish in a different amount of time and have a different flavor.
> 
> Added humidity in the cooking chamber will certainly affect the cooking process.
> 
> BTW, when I first got my ECB I didn't know it was a water smoker and smoked stuff dry in there. I finally read online how you're supposed to use em and added the water pan - stuff came out differently fer sure. Some better, some worse interestingly enough. e.g. we liked the salmon better without the water, meat better with.


 
You are incorrect.

Yes, heat is heat. 250 degree is 250 degrees. How you transfer the heat is a different matter. You are confusing a relative measure of energy, temperature, with the transfer of thermal energy. First, thermal energy always flows from a greater concentration to a lower concentration, i.e. from the hot source to the cold spot. Thermal dynamics shows us that there are three ways to transfer energy: conduction, convection, and radiation. Simply put:

Conduction – direct contact with the heat source
Convection – heat moves through a medium such as a gas or liquid
Radiation – energy is transferred in the form of electromagnetic radiation

Once you have a grasp on that, you must also consider thermal conductivity, heat capacitance, and absorbance.

In a water smoker, as is being discussed here, steam is to be considered. The steam, water heated to 212 degrees, will rise toward the meat (convection) and cool when it touches the meat (conduction). This will baste the meat and also impart more smoke particles to the meat. This allows for more smoke permeation and often a moister product. BUT, that steam is only 212 degrees which is considerably cooler than the surrounding air which is the primary medium for thermal energy transfer!

So, the steam will do very little to the total cooking time since the primary medium of thermal energy transfer is still going to be convection through air. The meat is not submerged in water! Water DOES have a higher thermal conductivity than air, but again, in a water smoker, you are NOT submerging the meat in water, and thus the primary means of transfer is the air…..and this will be the same in a water smoker or an dry smoker. 

Further, air and steam have the same thermal conductivity rating, with steam having a slightly higher thermal capacity. Water on the other hand has a dramatically higher thermal conductance, even higher than oil. Thus water, and that means submerging the food IN water, is the fastest medium of thermal transfer. But again, in a water smoker, you are not submerging the meat, and only steam is present, and steam has the SAME thermal conductivity as air. Also, in a water smoker there isn’t that much steam present. It is not a steam cooker, but instead relies on air as the primary medium of thermal transfer. Same as a dry smoker.

As for pressure cookers, water boils at 212 degrees at sea level, and sea level is considered the standard measure of barometric pressure for relative measurements. In a pressure cooker, you change the pressure of the cooking vessel, and as the pressure increases, the boiling point of the water increases. This allows for a higher cooking temperature before water turns to steam. As stated, water has an extremely high thermal conductance, but steam has a very low thermal conductance. Naturally, if you raise the boiling point of water, it will hold MORE heat before turning to steam, and because of its high thermal conductance will transfer this heat more quickly to the food.

Again, nothing personal, but misinformation is a very bad thing.


----------



## beerco

keltin said:


> A smoke ring is a function of the smoke permeating the meat, and has nothing to do with charcoal.
> 
> Nothing personal, but misinformation is a very bad thing.


 
Hmmm..

Smoke Ring in Barbeque Meats

"When a smoke ring develops in barbecue meats it is not because smoke has penetrated and colored the muscle, but rather because gases in the smoke interact with the pigment myoglobin. "

THE SMOKE RING (although he looks like he's got some facts wrong).

Myth of the Smoke Ring - Barebecue and Grilling - Zimbio

"This is because it has nothing to do with taste or quality of smoke.  It is no more then just a chemical reaction between nitrates and the food.  Basically what happens when you are smoking with a traditional smoker, with wood and/or charcoal, you are producing a lot more nitrates then you do with an electric smoker,"

etc. etc. etc. just google it you'll find dozens of sites consistent with the facts.

I didn't say it was impossible to get a smoke ring with an electric smoker. I said: "Many electric users can't make a smoke ring unless they throw a little charcoal in there". I would say that given enough wood chips in there you may get one as well but would probably have an over-smoked BBQ.   One of the articles states that gassers are o.k. at rings too.

BTW, putting food on cold helps with the ring too.

Oh, and please stop missinforming the interent


----------



## beerco

keltin said:


> Again, nothing personal, but misinformation is a very bad thing.


 
Sigh.  You probably out to be a little less defensive and perhaps be a little more open minded.  It will probably get you further.

What you wrote in your previous post is mostly correct and you basically agreed with me if I read it right. Here are a couple of facts for you though:

Coefficient of thermal conductivity:

Air: .025
Liquid Water: .6 (24x that of air)
Steam: .024

Specific Heat Capacity:

Air: 1
Water: 4
Steam: 2 (double that of air).

Ever cooked anything in a gas oven vs. electric?  Ever notice a difference?

Do you know what effect increased humidity has on air density?

Ever steam vegatables?  Come out any different as opposed to boiled or roasted at 200o?

To summarize, you can certainly get excellent results using any kind of smoker. To say that technically you shouldn't be able to tell the difference is just plain silly.  Set aside your ego for a few minutes and pick up some useful  advice.


----------



## keltin

beerco said:


> Hmmm..
> 
> Smoke Ring in Barbeque Meats
> 
> "When a smoke ring develops in barbecue meats it is not because smoke has penetrated and colored the muscle, but rather because gases in the smoke interact with the pigment myoglobin. "
> 
> THE SMOKE RING (although he looks like he's got some facts wrong).
> 
> Myth of the Smoke Ring - Barebecue and Grilling - Zimbio
> 
> "This is because it has nothing to do with taste or quality of smoke. *It is no more then just a chemical reaction between nitrates and the food.* Basically what happens when you are smoking with a traditional smoker, with wood and/or charcoal, you are producing a lot more nitrates then you do with an electric smoker,"
> 
> etc. etc. etc. just google it you'll find dozens of sites consistent with the facts.
> 
> I didn't say it was impossible to get a smoke ring with an electric smoker. I said: "Many electric users can't make a smoke ring unless they throw a little charcoal in there". I would say that given enough wood chips in there you may get one as well but would probably have an over-smoked BBQ. One of the articles states that gassers are o.k. at rings too.
> 
> BTW, putting food on cold helps with the ring too.
> 
> Oh, and please stop missinforming the interent


 
You've done nothing but re-iterate what I said. It is a chemical reaction between the smoke and the meat. This happens in ANY smoker. As I said, with charcoal, there is MORE smoke because of the fuel source, and if you failed at a smoke ring in an electric smoker, its because you didn't add enough wood. Your point?


----------



## beerco

keltin said:


> Your point?


 
The point is that there are certainly differences in how the food comes out of electric, gas and charcoal smokers contrary to your statement:

Originally Posted by *keltin* 

 
_Technically, you shouldn't be able to tell a difference between a charcoal smoker and an electric smoker, especially if you only add pre-lit coals to your fire. _


My guests and I can certainly see and taste the difference.  Again, not necessarily that one is worse than the other, but they are certainly different.


----------



## keltin

beerco said:


> Sigh. You probably out to be a little less defensive and perhaps be a little more open minded. It will probably get you further.
> 
> What you wrote in your previous post is mostly correct and you basically agreed with me if I read it right. Here are a couple of facts for you though:
> 
> Coefficient of thermal conductivity:
> 
> Air: .025
> Liquid Water: .6 (24x that of air)
> Steam: .024
> 
> Specific Heat Capacity:
> 
> Air: 1
> Water: 4
> Steam: 2 (double that of air).
> 
> Ever cooked anything in a gas oven vs. electric? Ever notice a difference?
> 
> Do you know what effect increased humidity has on air density?
> 
> Ever steam vegatables? Come out any different as opposed to boiled or roasted at 200o?
> 
> To summarize, you can certainly get excellent results using any kind of smoker. To say that technically you shouldn't be able to tell the difference is just plain silly. Set aside your ego for a few minutes and pick up some useful advice.


 
Again, you re-iterate what I said by showing the coefficients for steam and air are identical. And again you are trying to compare apples to oranges. There is no difference in cooking in gas oven and an electric oven. Both use dry heat.

As I said, water is more conductive, but a water smoker is NOT a steamer, and it does not submerge the meat in water. The primary transfer of heat is air. I’m not sure what your point is, other than you seem a bit confused?

And EGO has nothing to do with it. Your short, terse, and misinformed “False” replies to my posts have colored my responses, but nothing more.


----------



## keltin

beerco said:


> The point is that there are certainly differences in how the food comes out of electric, gas and charcoal smokers contrary to your statement:
> 
> Originally Posted by *keltin*
> 
> 
> _Technically, you shouldn't be able to tell a difference between a charcoal smoker and an electric smoker, especially if you only add pre-lit coals to your fire. _
> 
> 
> My guests and I can certainly see and taste the difference. Again, not necessarily that one is worse than the other, but they are certainly different.


 
If you know how to use an electric smoker, there is no difference. It appears you didn’t know how to use it and didn’t use enough smoke. An electric smoker has the exact same environment as a charcoal smoker….heat, water pan, wood smoke. The ONLY difference is that you can add un-lit charcoal which will increase the amount of smoke…..and bad smoke at that.


----------



## beerco

keltin said:


> There is no difference in cooking in gas oven and an electric oven. Both use dry heat.


 
Hmmm.. did you know that a significant components of natural gas combustion is water?  The devil is in the details my friend.

In a lot of cases it's difficult to tell the difference between the two ovens but it is certainly there. That's one of the reasons for the popularity of the dual fuel ranges these days.

Electric is a true dry heat, gas is pretty dry but there's enough water in there to affect how some foods come out.


----------



## keltin

beerco said:


> Hmmm.. did you know that a significant components of natural gas combustion is water? The devil is in the details my friend.
> 
> In a lot of cases it's difficult to tell the difference between the two ovens but it is certainly there. That's one of the reasons for the popularity of the dual fuel ranges these days.
> 
> Electric is a true dry heat, gas is pretty dry but there's enough water in there to affect how some foods come out.


 
Your argument is purely subjective. You can say that you can tell a difference and that it tastes different all day long. Just as I can say that Jalapeños aren’t hot…….but some people do consider them hot. That’s the beauty of subjection.

Get a hygrometer, set your gas oven to 400 and take a reading. Do the same with an electric oven and report back your amazing and objective results.


----------



## beerco

keltin said:


> If you know how to use an electric smoker, there is no difference. It appears you didn’t know how to use it and didn’t use enough smoke. An electric smoker has the exact same environment as a charcoal smoker….heat, water pan, wood smoke. The ONLY difference is that you can add un-lit charcoal which will increase the amount of smoke…..and bad smoke at that.


 
Well, I suppose you're right. I must only "half know" this subject unlike yourself. I have to resort to citing sources to back up my points...anyway.

Just out of curiosity. what's your ratio of BBQ done on electric vs. BBQ done on charcoal. i.e. how many electric smokes have you done compared to charcoal?  

I ask only because I switched to charcoal after about 4 years of electric and feel it was totally worth it...guess I didn't know what I was doing.


----------



## beerco

keltin said:


> .
> 
> Get a hygrometer, set your gas oven to 400 and take a reading. Do the same with an electric oven and report back your amazing and objective results.


 
Oh jeez, ever hear of google?  how about http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f84/gas-oven-vs-electric-oven-2902.html  just search on moisture.  Yes there's debate but the fact is that a gas oven produces lots of water.  

Sheesh, you seem pretty normal on the other threads where I've read your stuff.


----------



## keltin

beerco said:


> Well, I suppose you're right. I must only "half know" this subject unlike yourself. I have to resort to citing sources to back up my points...anyway.
> 
> Just out of curiosity. what's your ratio of BBQ done on electric vs. BBQ done on charcoal. i.e. how many electric smokes have you done compared to charcoal?
> 
> I ask only because I switched to charcoal after about 4 years of electric and feel it was totally worth it...guess I didn't know what I was doing.


 
The "sources" you cited concur with what I said about the smoke ring being a chemical reaction between the wood smoke and the meat. This can be done in an electric smoker. 

I don’t have an electric smoker, but most of my relatives and neighbors do. Their meats come out the same as mine. Tender, juicy, nice smoke ring, good flavor. If you know what you’re doing, they are the same. 

I’ve been smoking with charcoal smokers for over 17 years, and I know you can easily ruin a batch of meat by mis-using charcoal…..something that doesn’t’ happen in an electric smoker.

I’ve also done many cuts of meat in the oven set to 225. Same principle as an electric smoker but no smoke. And the only difference in the meat is the smoke ring and smokey flavor.


----------



## keltin

beerco said:


> Oh jeez, ever hear of google? how about http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f84/gas-oven-vs-electric-oven-2902.html just search on moisture. Yes there's debate but the fact is that a gas oven produces lots of water.
> 
> Sheesh, you seem pretty normal on the other threads where I've read your stuff.


 
Did you not read what you typed….there is DEBATE as to whether this is true or not. That makes it subjective. Further, you must consider the moisture the food itself will impart to the chamber, the venting the oven has, whether or not you're using a covered roaster, etc. There are many components to this “debate”. 

And I’m being pretty normal here, but I’d suggest next time you start a discourse with someone, you don’t jump in with terse “false” accusations. It has a way of putting people off.


----------



## beerco

keltin said:


> Did you not read what you typed….there is DEBATE as to whether this is true or not.


 
But just because there's debate doesn't mean that one side isn't wrong.

The fact is that while _technically_ you are correct that "heat is heat" the reality is that in our world you can't separate heat from the medium (and radiant heat i.e. heat without medium does influence as well). Different cookers have different environments WRT humidity, combusion gasses, radiant heat etc.

e.g. you've got a charcoal smoker and an electric version of the same. I personally use one to two big chunks of wood for a long smoke. If I put the same amount of wood in both smokers the taste will probably be similar but the smoke ring will not. If I put more wood in the electric smoker to get the same ring, there taste will not be similar - probably way too much smoke. (BTW in my personal experience charcoal does have an effect on the flavor too) .

Similar things can be said of water vs. no water in the smoker. When I used an electric smoker, I thought the meat came out better with a water pan. I now have a smoker with over 10x the thermal mass of my electric and a water pan is not necessary to get the same results.

Steaming is different than roasting. Gas ovens give different results compared to electric. Convection isn't Conventional etc. etc. etc. This is a subtle science and the details mater.

To say that an electric smoker will give _the same_ results as charcoal is very misleading. Heck, just different designs of pit with the same fuel give different results. If the subtleties (which often aren't so subtle) of the different pits are lost on you, don't make the mistake of thinking they're lost on everyone.


----------



## keltin

beerco said:


> But just because there's debate doesn't mean that one side isn't wrong.


 
An it certainly doesn't mean one side is right. 



> e.g. you've got a charcoal smoker and an electric version of the same. I personally use one to two big chunks of wood for a long smoke. If I put the same amount of wood in both smokers the taste will probably be similar but the smoke ring will not. If I put more wood in the electric smoker to get the same ring, there taste will not be similar - probably way too much smoke. (BTW in my personal experience charcoal does have an effect on the flavor too) .
> 
> To say that an electric smoker will give _the same_ results as charcoal is very misleading. Heck, just different designs of pit with the same fuel give different results. If the subtleties (which often aren't so subtle) of the different pits are lost on you, don't make the mistake of thinking they're lost on everyone.


 
No, it’s a fact. Did you even read the sources you cited. From your own source:

_Wood contains large amounts of nitrogen (N). During burning the nitrogen in the logs combines with oxygen (O) in the air to form nitrogen dioxide (NO2). Nitrogen dioxide is highly water-soluble. The pink ring is created when NO2 is absorbed into the moist meat surface and reacts to form nitrous acid. The nitrous acid then diffuses inward creating a pink ring via the classic meat curing reaction of sodium nitrite._

The smoke ring is produced by WOOD smoke. You get wood smoke in an electric smoker or a charcoal smoker. Charcoal is made from wood, so it should be painfully obvious that if you use charcoal you are increasing the amount of NO2 available. Thus it should also be obvious that you can also increase the NO2 available in an electric smoker by using more smoke. 

Adding moisture to the equation further helps the smoke ring since NO2 is water soluble. Thus a water smoker can impart smoke to the meat more quickly since the steam condenses on the surface of the meat. Basting the meat can also expedite the process.

The smoke flavor through out the meat is from the NO2 diffusing through the surface of the mat and traveling inward. Smoke flavor and a smoke ring go hand in hand. To say that you can get overly smokey meat and no smoke ring is an absolute contradiction in terms. Lightly smoke meat has a small to no smoke ring and little smokey flavor. Heavily smoked meat has a deep smoke ring and heavy smokey flavor.


----------



## Andy M.

beerco said:


> ...e.g. you've got a charcoal smoker and an electric version of the same. I personally use one to two big chunks of wood for a long smoke. If I put the same amount of wood in both smokers the taste will probably be similar but the smoke ring will not. If I put more wood in the electric smoker to get the same ring, there taste will not be similar - probably way too much smoke...


 

If I'm understanding you correctly, if you use 'two big chunks of wood', in a charcoal smoker and another two in an electric smoker, you'll get good smoke from one and too much smoke and no smoke ring from the other?

Please explain that or correct my understanding.


----------



## beerco

Andy M. said:


> If I'm understanding you correctly, if you use 'two big chunks of wood', in a charcoal smoker and another two in an electric smoker, you'll get good smoke from one and too much smoke and no smoke ring from the other?
> 
> Please explain that or correct my understanding.


 
I guess I wasn't clear.  Let me back up a step.

Smoke flavor is produced from smoke. "raw" wood makes the most smoke, charcoal just a little.

The smoke ring is produced by the reactions of oxides of nitrogen with stuff in the meat.  Both wood and charcoal produce oxides of nitrogen.  Hotter temps produce more oxides than lower temps.  Electric produces very little if any.

So if you put one chunk of wood in an electric and charcoal, the meat will have similar smokey flavor because there was roughly the same amount of smoke to flavor the meat. 

On the other hand the one in the charcoal smoker will have more smoke ring. Depending on the situation, the electric may have no smoke ring at all. This is because much more NO2 was created in the combustion of the wood + charcoal compared to just one chunk of wood .

if you up the amount of raw wood in the electric smoker to get the same amount of NO2 as the charcoal smoker, you will produce a lot more smoke, possibly "over" smoking the meat.

To put it another way, using charcoal, you can get a smoke ring without any smoke (i.e. without adding any raw wood what so ever).  Since I switched to charcoal from gas for regular grilling I get em all the time even when no wood is added.


----------



## Andy M.

So, equal amounts of wood for smoke on the different smokers will produce similar flavors but not similar smoke rings...


----------



## beerco

Andy M. said:


> So, equal amounts of wood for smoke on the different smokers will produce similar flavors but not similar smoke rings...


 
Correct. The only thing I'd add for clarity is that it's due to the fuel/heat source.


----------



## Andy M.

So the smoke ring is a cosmetic thing.


----------



## love2"Q"

Andy M. said:


> So the smoke ring is a cosmetic thing.[/quote
> 
> 
> been my experience that yes .. its for looks ..
> 
> this is a interesting read ..
> 
> Smoke Ring in Barbeque Meats


----------



## beerco

Andy M. said:


> So the smoke ring is a cosmetic thing.


 
Honestly I'm not entirely sure on that one.  The evidence seems to point that yes, it is strictly a pigmentation thing and doesn't really affect flavor.

One thing I can say with certainty is that food made over charcoal has a different flavor compared to that prepared over e.g. gas, smoke ring or not.

But of course, cooking is about appealing to the visual senses as well as taste and olfactory senses.


----------



## keltin

You can get a smoke ring from pure charcoal because it is burning wood. On a an electric smoker, if you allow the wood to smolder and burn, you get the same results. To achieve this properly, you should use smaller pieces of wood, soaked in water, and spread out in an open container to allow the maximum surface area of oxygen and heat to affect the wood. 

Using a large chunk is the _incorrect_ way of smoking on an electric smoker. You will get smokey flavor, but not much of a smoke ring because you are only allowing a very small area of the wood to actually come in contact with the heat source and burn.

You can also use a salt tenderizer that will load the surface of the meat with NO2 and increase the smoke ring. So yes, basically a smoke ring is cosmetic and doesn’t always mean you cooked low and slow or that you'll have great smokey flavor.

Here’s a pic from a guy that made a trash can electric smoker. Notice the smoke ring.

Smoking a Turkey







Other examples of electric smokers in use. Look at the color of the meat.

Finkbuilt » Blog Archive » Get your smoker under control
The Sect of Rama
Never Trust a Skinny Chef...: Little Brown Egg II: Success!


----------



## Andy M.

beerco said:


> ...One thing I can say with certainty is that food made over charcoal has a different flavor compared to that prepared over e.g. gas, smoke ring or not...


 

This seems to contradict what you said above when we were discussing using the two different smokers.


----------



## keltin

beerco said:


> One thing I can say with certainty is that food made over charcoal has a different flavor compared to that prepared over e.g. gas, smoke ring or not.


 
Of course it does. You’ve added the components of the burning charcoal to the mix, which include the chemicals used to make the charcoal. Charcoal is wood, but what kind? Some briquettes have mesquite, others hickory, and some others are from scrap lumber pieces that can be anything from pine to maple. In using charcoal with wood for smoking, you are effectively using a blend of woods, i.e. more than one kind of wood.

Because of chemical additives and the uncertainty of the type of wood in the briquette, purist opt for lump fuel. 

An electric smoker gives you only the components of the wood you use without the additives in briquettes. By picking your wood properly, and using a blend of woods, using the right size of wood, using the right container for the wood, and preparing the wood properly, you can achieve the same great smokey flavors that are achieved on charcoal…..but without the chemical additives of the coals. 

As I said before, you have to know how to use an electric smoker to get the desired results.


----------



## beerco

Andy M. said:


> This seems to contradict what you said above when we were discussing using the two different smokers.


 
How so?

(this sentence is here because my post is too short).


----------



## beerco

keltin said:


> Of course it does. You’ve added the components of the burning charcoal to the mix, which include the chemicals used to make the charcoal. Charcoal is wood, but what kind? Some briquettes have mesquite, others hickory, and some others are from scrap lumber pieces that can be anything from pine to maple. In using charcoal with wood for smoking, you are effectively using a blend of woods, i.e. more than one kind of wood.
> 
> Because of chemical additives and the uncertainty of the type of wood in the briquette, purist opt for lump fuel.
> 
> An electric smoker gives you only the components of the wood you use without the additives in briquettes. By picking your wood properly, and using a blend of woods, using the right size of wood, using the right container for the wood, and preparing the wood properly, you can achieve the same great smokey flavors that are achieved on charcoal…..but without the chemical additives of the coals.
> 
> As I said before, you have to know how to use an electric smoker to get the desired results.


 
Now you guys are just trying to gang up on me just because I'm not a regular.

First you say "of course it does [taste different]" and then you turn around and say "you can achieve the same great smokey flavors that are achieved on charcoal"

So is it the same or is it different?

For the record, I use lump with chunks.  When I used electric I usually used either sawdust or shavings from my workshop (hardwood) or soaked chips. 

There's also more to the difference in flavors between charcoal & strictly wood than simply what kind of wood the charcoal is made of. A lot of it has to do with what _isn't_ in the charcoal once it's prepared.  Here's a hint - when fuling a pit with just hardwood, do the masters usually use a) wood burned down to coals or b) raw hardwood.


----------



## keltin

beerco said:


> First you say "of course it does [taste different]" and then you turn around and say "you can achieve the same great smokey flavors that are achieved on charcoal"
> 
> So is it the same or is it different?


 
I had thought my post was clear. In an electric smoker, if you use just a chunk of hickory (and a chunk is wrong to begin with), you only add one wood flavor. With charcoal, you are adding more than one wood flavor. So, to be the same, you have to know how to use the electric smoker and pick a _blend_ of woods. 



> Here's a hint - when fuling a pit with just hardwood, do the masters usually use a) wood burned down to coals or b) raw hardwood.


 
Both. I’ve seen and have done it both ways. Some swear by adding whole logs the entire time. Some want seasoned log, and others want ”green” logs. Some want the bark on but others swear the bark has to some off. Some will burn it down to smolder hunks and others down to just embers. Some swear by medallions of wood while others praise split wedges.


----------



## keltin

Let me put it this way about an electric smoker. It will give you back what you put into it. It’s all about how you use it and what you know how to do.

Give the average person a knife and a watermelon, and you get this:








But give a master the same melon and the same knife, and you get this:


----------



## beerco

keltin said:


> So, to be the same, you have to know how to use the electric smoker and pick a _blend_ of woods.


 
The truth is that if you truly know how to use a charcoal pit properly and select the correct charcoal, wood and pit you can achieve results that are simply unatainable with electric. Perhaps you just don't know how to use your charcoal pit.  

(for anyone laughing along, I'm just joking and don't mean to slight electric or gas smokers, but they certainly produce different results. Is it _possible_ to get identical results? I doubt it but the realm of possibility is rather broad. It might be possible for cookies to come out the same in a conventinal oven as a convection oven but I doubt that too...although I suppose Ketlin could pull it off )


----------



## beerco

keltin said:


> Let me put it this way about an electric smoker. It will give you back what you put into it. It’s all about how you use it and what you know how to do.
> 
> Give the average person a knife and a watermelon, and you get this:
> 
> But give a master the same melon and the same knife, and you get this:


 
The pit is the knife.  You can't honestly believe that the artful watermelon was cut with the same knife as the other slices do you?

A master will usually do a better job than the novice regardless of tools but it's not always the case.  The tools can and do make a difference.  That's why masters tend to use good tools (sometimes even the best tools).


----------



## Uncle Bob

sustenation said:


> I was at Lowe's and saw the Brinkmann Gourmet Electric Smoker Grill. I am intrigued by this. On some level, it seems like cheating, but it also seems a heck of a lot easier than monitoring charcoal heat all day long. Has anyone ever used one? What are the tradeoffs with using one of these instead of a charcoal smoker?


 
IMHO and in a couple of words... Taste/Flavor! Also, I would buy a charcoal cooker over an electric one every day of the week, and twice on Sundays. Of all the ubiquitious tin can water cookers on the market I would suggest the Weber Smokey Mountain for your consideration as it does at least have a means to control air flow into the cooker.  

As for the "smoke ring"?...Don't worry about it.. period! This ring of color that
 sometimes goes from dark on the outside to a pale pink deeper (1/8" to 1/4") into the meat is not really a "smoke ring" at all. It is chemical reaction to the moisture and pigmentation(myoglobin) in the meat to NO2 that comes from incomplete combustion of woods, charcoals etc. (gas too) The depth of color has more to do with the moisture in the meat than the density of the smoke. 
It has no (none) bearing on the flavor/taste of the meat, and is only important to some TV personalities/Chefs, food editors of magazines, (who wouldn't know good BBQ if there mammy slapped 'em with it) nere' do-gooders, and smoke blowers in general. Since the chemical reaction can be "man made" it is no longer a consideration in judging sanctioned BBQ events. 
Again, don't worry about it, but rather spend your time/energy on other aspects of creating good BBQ. Good luck!

Have Fun & Enjoy! (Which is the First Rule of BBQ)


----------



## keltin

beerco said:


> Perhaps you just don't know how to use your charcoal pit.


 
Now that is funny. Thanks for the laugh.



> (for anyone laughing along, I'm just joking and don't mean to slight electric or gas smokers, but they certainly produce different results. Is it _possible_ to get identical results? I doubt it but the realm of possibility is rather broad. It might be possible for cookies to come out the same in a conventinal oven as a convection oven but I doubt that too...although I suppose Ketlin could pull it off )


 
I don’t know what you’re looking in a smoker that you say is so radically different, but I’ve had BBQ on every kind of smoker you can imagine, and the only thing I’ve seen make a difference are the types of wood used for smoke, the rub, the baste or mop, time, and the overall temperature. I’ve never seen the TYPE of cooker have an affect if you know what you’re doing.

I can make fall apart ribs in the oven that are identical to any wood smoked ribs in color and texture. The only difference is the smoke flavor is missing. And that missing component is what can be added in an electric smoker, or gas smoker, or charcoal smoker, or pellet smoker, or log burner, or a fire rotisserie.

There is nothing magical about using charcoal. The magic comes in with your choice of meat and technique (rubs, marinades, frequent basting, turning, etc). If this wasn’t true, there wouldn’t be so many kinds of smokers out there.


----------



## keltin

beerco said:


> A master will usually do a better job than the novice regardless of tools


 
Exactly! 

And why? Beacuse they have had years of experience and have avidly sought to learn as much as possible about how to use the tools properly!



> The tools can and do make a difference. That's why masters tend to use good tools (sometimes even the best tools).


 
Ever been in a professional kitchen. They use cheap and economical aluminum cookware that can be replaced frequently and inexpensively. They don't have the "best" and fanciest of cookware, but they turn out the best and fanciest of dishes! 

Why? Because they know how to properly use the tools at hand! 

Case in point, look at the original charcoal ECBs!!! One of the worst smokers ever built due to design flaws. However, if you knew how to modify the thing, it could be turned into a great little smoker. A friend gave me an ECB many years ago because they couldn’t use it. 

I modified the fire pan, base, and thermometer, and turned out not only fantastic ribs and pork butts, but also wonderful briskets……with no need to ever foil those beasts! That thing is long gone now, but it did a great job when it was in service.

Conversely, I’ve got a friend who’s Dad bought a top of the line offset smoker, and all of his Q is crap. Poor guy just can’t run that thing to save his life. I’ve run it for him once, and he said he couldn’t believe the meat I turned out came from the same unit. He was convinced there was something wrong with the smoker. Oddly enough, he has terrible luck with his gas grill as well. I just don’t think he has it in him to cook outdoors.


----------



## beerco

keltin said:


> I don’t know what you’re looking in a smoker that you say is so radically different, but I’ve had BBQ on every kind of smoker you can imagine, and the only thing I’ve seen make a difference are the types of wood used for smoke, the rub, the baste or mop, time, and the overall temperature. I’ve never seen the TYPE of cooker have an affect if you know what you’re doing.


 
Apparently there's a lot you don't know.  

Anyone with taste buds can tell you that there is a difference in flavor and texture between charcoal fueled and electric pits. Maybe it's just you that can't detect the differences.

Anyone who's ever been in the kitchen of a high end or specialized restaurant can tell you that they do use specialized gear for special purposes - e.g. convection ovens, cast iron skillets, ultra high BTU burners, wood fired grills etc.

Anyone who's ever seen someone create "melon art' knows that the carver has a tool box full of fancy knives to allow them to work safely and swiftly.

Go buy yourself an ECB and do your own cookoff with yourself, see what you think and get back with us.  I've done it and know the results.

I'll stick with my original opinion that a charcoal cooker will definitely give you better flavor compared to electric, flavor that you can't achieve with electric.  

I'll also bet that head to head with a master on an electric ECB and me on my egg, I could at least match or possibly even surpass their results simply because although I'm not a master, I've got enough experience combined with an excellent cooker.


----------



## keltin

beerco said:


> Apparently there's a lot you don't know.
> 
> Anyone with taste buds can tell you that there is a difference in flavor and texture between charcoal fueled and electric pits. Maybe it's just you that can't detect the differences.
> 
> Anyone who's ever been in the kitchen of a high end or specialized restaurant can tell you that they do use specialized gear for special purposes - e.g. convection ovens, cast iron skillets, ultra high BTU burners, wood fired grills etc.
> 
> Anyone who's ever seen someone create "melon art' knows that the carver has a tool box full of fancy knives to allow them to work safely and swiftly.
> 
> Go buy yourself an ECB and do your own cookoff with yourself, see what you think and get back with us. I've done it and know the results.
> 
> I'll stick with my original opinion that a charcoal cooker will definitely give you better flavor compared to electric, flavor that you can't achieve with electric.
> 
> I'll also bet that head to head with a master on an electric ECB and me on my egg, I could at least match or possibly even surpass their results simply because although I'm not a master, I've got enough experience combined with an excellent cooker.


 
Now you’re getting nasty. Look sparky, I’ve ran just about every kind of smoker and grill there is. And while I’ve not owned an electric smoker myself, I have had Q from it from people that knew what they were doing. And it tastes just as good as any other. I’ve also had Q from charcoal and wood smokers that are crap because the idiots didn’t know how to fuel the beasts.

I prefer charcoal. It’s all I own, and I own three smokers, two grills, and a cast iron DO. I’ve done more than my fair share grilling, Q’ing, and outdoor cooking. I KNOW what good Q tastes like, and I KNOW you can get good Q off of an electric smoker. 

Personally I prefer charcoal, but am not opposed to electric for the sheer simplicity of it. You need to come to terms with the fact that Q is about four things. Cut of meat, texture, appearance, and flavor. You can make beautiful fall off the bone ribs in the OVEN. A regular ELECTRIC oven that is only missing smokey flavor….but if you’re going to drown the things in sauce, what does it matter anyway.

Just because YOU can’t run an electric smoker properly doesn’t mean that everyone else out there is as challenged. But since you mention the Green Egg, an over priced tool that instills misplaced bravado in most of it’s owners, I now understand your predicament. I’ve run an Egg and had Q from it, and it tasted just like Q off of a modified ECB. The Egg is much easier to use than some smokers, but then again, some cooks need all the help they can get.

It’s people that incorrectly go on and on and on about there being only ONE way to make good BBQ (as if it's some eltist club of all things) that keep more people from getting in there and enjoying it. There are a few basics rules to good Q, and if you follow them, you can easily produce an award winning product no matter the cooker you use. I’m sorry you haven’t figured that out yet, but maybe in time it will come to you. But you are absolutely incorrect in saying that you can’t make comparable Q on an electric smoker. That is simply misinformation based on your subjective taste buds, personal choice in overpriced cooking rigs, and lack of know how.


----------



## beerco

keltin said:


> Now you’re getting nasty.


 
Only because you're taking every side and spreading missinformation all in a feeble atempt not to lose face. You're like a politician that argues _every_ point rather than just specific points. If beerco says so, it must be wrong, even when he agrees with me.



keltin said:


> I prefer charcoal. It’s all I own, and I own three smokers, two grills, and a cast iron DO. I’ve done more than my fair share grilling, Q’ing, and outdoor cooking. I KNOW what good Q tastes like, and I KNOW you can get good Q off of an electric smoker.


 
I too prefer charcoal. Do you prefer charcoal because it's exactly the same as electric? That wouldn't make sense would it? Several times I've stated that there's nothing wrong with gassers or electric and you can make excellent q with it. You just chose to ignore those statements.



keltin said:


> Just because YOU can’t run an electric smoker properly doesn’t mean that everyone else out there that is as challenged. But since you mention the Green Egg, an over priced tool that instills misplaced bravado in most of it’s owners, I now understand your predicament. I’ve run an Egg and had from it, and it tasted just like Q off of a modified ECB. The Egg is much easier to use than some smokers, but then again, some cooks need all the help they can get.


 
Whoa, quite a change of heart from when you said: "For a top of the line smoker, the Big Green Egg is the way to go" in this thread: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f36/ribs-where-do-i-start-38581.html



keltin said:


> It’s people that incorrectly go on and on and on about there being only ONE way to make good BBQ (as if it's some eltist cvlub of all things)


 
Listen yoda, go read through my posts again and you'll see that I never once said that there's only one way to make Q, I wrote essentially that the cooker has an effect on the outcome of the Q. You're the one stating that the cooker or the method makes no difference.

I've made plenty of good Q on my electric ECB, a webber kettle, my gasser even and now my egg, receiving many a complement regardless of the cooker. But they have all certainly tasted different with my favorite being the egg.

Admit it, if there wasn't a difference between charcoal and electric, you'd be using electric.


----------



## keltin

> Only because you're taking every side and spreading missinformation all in a feeble atempt not to lose face. You're like a politician that argues every point rather than just specific points. If beerco says so, it must be wrong, even when he agrees with me.


Point out ONE bit of objective information that I’ve posted that is wrong. Just one.

You on the other hand incorrectly said “heat is not heat” and I’ve proven it is. You then erroneously confused heat with “thermal energy transfer” and its medium.

You said that charcoal MUST be present in order for the chemical reaction of a smoke ring to happen. Both statements are patently wrong.


> I too prefer charcoal. Do you prefer charcoal because it's exactly the same as electric? That wouldn't make sense would it? Several times I've stated that there's nothing wrong with gassers or electric and you can make excellent q with it. You just chose to ignore those statements.


I prefer charcoal because I like a more hands on approach. I like being involved and fiddling with the fire. BBQ to me is more of an activity than simply producing a smokey product. That’s why I choose my tools so that they allow me to be more involved. 


> Whoa, quite a change of heart from when you said: "For a top of the line smoker, the Big Green Egg is the way to go" in this thread: Ribs, where do I start?


Try this. Definition of comprehension - Merriam-Webster Online Dictionary
Rolex is top of the line, and it is over priced for a watch. Green Egg may be one of the best out there, but it is overpriced in my book. No change of heart at all. You need to pay attention. I said it is overpriced AND it instills misplaced bravado in many of it’s owners. Case in point. Even if price wasn’t an issue, that arrogant air that seems to come with those things is nearly enough to keep me from getting one.

That and the fact that the Egg is a bit too “easy” to use. It’s famed for being a no muss cooker, and the few times I’ve used one, there really isn't a lot to do with the thing. Just set it and you can nearly forget it……a lot like an electric smoker.



> Listen yoda, go read through my posts again and you'll see that I never once said that there's only one way to make Q, I wrote essentially that the cooker has an effect on the outcome of the Q. You're the one stating that the cooker or the method makes no difference.


You have consistently implied that good Q only comes from charcoal and not an electric smoker. Remember saying this:

_The charcoal does produce reactions that aren't present if you don't use it. Many electric users can't make a smoke ring unless they throw a little charcoal in there. Strange but true and definitely "tell-a-ble"_

Face it, you jumped in here without having all of the facts, and once I pointed you in the right direction, you’ve googled yourself to a slightly better understanding of the situation. But it doesn’t change the fact that you opened up this discourse with two incredibly wrong presumptions about charcoal and electric smokers.


> I've made plenty of good Q on my electric ECB, a webber kettle, my gasser even and now my egg, receiving many a complement regardless of the cooker. But they have all certainly tasted different with my favorite being the egg.
> Admit it, if there wasn't a difference between charcoal and electric, you'd be using electric.


Your change of heart is admirable. At least now you can openly admit that you CAN make good Q on an electric smoker. Much better. The whole point of this was to correct the misinformation you were spreading. You started with implying you couldn’t do good Q on an electric smoker and that only charcoal could produce chemical reactions needed for a smoke ring. Now that you’ve done an about face, this thread is more informative and true to the facts.

And an electric smoker is on my list of things to get. I want one for the sheer simplicity so that, when those times arise that I don’t have the time sit with my Q and enjoy the process, I can still make great Q while getting some chores done.


----------



## love2"Q"

you fellas need to hug ...
and find something more productive to argue on a saturday 
night ..  both of you made points .. neither will convince the 
other of theirs ... smoking "Q" is about having fun .. 
not about thermo coupler whatchamacalits ...


----------



## Andy M.

This debate has gone far beyond serving its original purpose, providing information to the OP regarding pros and cons of electric vs. charcoal smokers.

We have reached the point where the original topic, as well as keltin's and beerco's discussions have deterioriated into something else entirely.  

Let's move on.


----------



## keltin

Andy M. said:


> This debate has gone far beyond serving its original purpose, providing information to the OP regarding pros and cons of electric vs. charcoal smokers.
> 
> We have reached the point where the original topic, as well as keltin's and beerco's discussions have deterioriated into something else entirely.
> 
> Let's move on.


 
Agreed.........moving on now!


----------



## Andy M.

For the record, I deleted beerco's final post as it came after my request to move on.  beerco's post was not deleted for inappropriate content, rather to bring the discussion to an end.


----------



## cook4us

yea we use the charcoal smoker.. use it mostly everytime for thanksgiving for turkey too.. its a famliy favorite always comes out nice and juice


----------



## Bacardi

Very informative thread.  I'll comment about the actual topic.

Bought the ECB last year.  My puppy recently chewed it's cord.  My only complaint is that the brinkman didn't have temp control. I could not figure out how to keep temps below 300 on the brinkman on a typical sunny ga day of 85 degrees and a 230498540985% humidity, lol. This CB unit has two awesome feature that suits me, temp control and the cord is removable, puppy-proof!

One interesting note, the waterpan on the brinkman sits in the middle in the unit, on the CB, the waterpan sits almost directly on the heat coil. On the brinkman, adding wood chips or larger chunks, is simple to do; Due to the waterpan not sitting directly over the heating coil and has 3 pieces, top middle and bottom. You want access to the meat? Lift off the top. You want access to the chips? Lift off the middle. CB, you have only a small trap door, and the very limited volume due to the low mounting of the waterpan. You simply need to cut the pieces of wood if you chose large chunks.

In conclusion, I think the CB simply works better for me due to the temp control and it's nice that I don't have to worry about the cord every being chewed. If you want to get creative and somehow find a way to lower the current to the brinkman such as buying a three-prong lamp dimmer, the brinkman would be the better unit.

Now any competition BBQ will always frown on these "lazy-Q".  The two main problems are the air flow/baffles and the super thin sheet metal.


----------



## needsmet

*Interesting read*

I see these messages were posted a long time ago. I have used a regular charcoal smoker for years. I have seen a lot about these electric smokers. It seems that a lot of restaurants use em. 

I am very intrigued. I love my charcoal smoker, but when doing something that requires a lot of time, its quite the chore to babysit it. I found what looks like a decent on on Amazon. 

* Masterbuilt 30-Inch Electric Smokehouse Smoker with Window and RF Controller * 

Just as soon as I get the money for it, I think I am going to get it. I love the idea that I can set it and forget it.


----------



## pacanis

If that is the insulated one, I've heard good things about it. Not so much the other ones.
I believe one of our members used one before.


----------



## needsmet

It is. Has pretty good reviews on it. 

When I get it, I think I will cook a brisket on each and find out for myself if there is a difference in taste.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Masterbuilt is very popular among the entry level Watt Burners......
A lot of 30" buyers later kick their pork butts for not buying the 40" model......
Check Sam's Clubs ...They (use to) sometimes offer a 2 or 3 year extended warranty for regular price..or for a very modest fee....HTH

Luck......


----------



## needsmet

I will look into that 40". If you find one, can you give me a link? 

No Sams Clubs up here in Idaho. We had 1 for a little while, but it went under. They just could not compete with Costco. 

Turkey on the smoker is the best. I will never go back to oven cooked turkey.


----------



## Andy M.

I took a quick look at the link you gave and saw a comment that you have to cut rib racks in half so they'll fit.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Check Here   Shop around for a better price.......


----------



## roadfix

sustenation said:


> I was at Lowe's and saw the Brinkmann Gourmet Electric Smoker Grill.  I am intrigued by this.  On some level, it seems like cheating, but it also seems a heck of a lot easier than monitoring charcoal heat all day long.  Has anyone ever used one?  What are the tradeoffs with using one of these instead of a charcoal smoker?



I was pretty satisfied with mine until recently when the electric element started to get weak and wouldn't hold temps over 200F.  That's when I decided to convert it to a charcoal burning smoker and make some mods on the unit and I couldn't be happier.  
With the proper mods there's very little monitoring with charcoal.  With occasional vent control it'll hold 250F for close to 10 hours with just one chimney worth of charcoal.  I'm very happy with the mods I've made on this unit.


----------



## needsmet

*Mods*

I would be very interested to hear about these mods that you made. I have a bear of a time trying to maintain a good temp. Thats the main reason I have been thinking electric.


----------



## roadfix

needsmet said:


> I would be very interested to hear about these mods that you made. I have a bear of a time trying to maintain a good temp. Thats the main reason I have been thinking electric.



For starters, here's an excellent tutorial:
Brinkmann Smoker Mods

I followed some of the mods in that tutorial.  I went with a much simpler, single lever vent control with my unit which is just as effective.


----------

